# Yattendon Ride



## Stark Dismay (26 August 2012)

Just a quick plug for the brand new Yattendon Ride on the 2nd September (next Sunday.) This is a fun ride across an estate that has not been open to the public before, courtesy of the Iliffe family. The ride is organised by the Garth and South Berks Charity, with fence construction by the Berks and Bucks Draghounds. It's about 10 miles long with 30 optional fences. All finishers will receive huge rosettes, we have a liquid pit-stop, parking is on hard standing so you won't get stuck in the mud, whatever the weather!

Everyone is welcome, adults and children of all experience levels. Ride at your own speed. It should be a fab opportunity to get your horse out early and jump some well-built hunting-style fences if your lot haven't started autumn hunting yet!

Nearly 200 riders enjoyed our Pang Valley Ride in May - the only thing anyone could find to complain about was the lack of water in the river crossing, not something we could do much about! Come and join us for our next venture.

You can find the schedule on Riding Diary, and we will be taking entries on the day.


----------



## Natz88 (26 August 2012)

I will be there & I feel like a child I am so excited 

I am going to pay on the day as I am hacking there


----------



## Posie (26 August 2012)

Was discussing going earlier with a friend, are all the portables pinned properly? Know a lot of fun rides don't bother!


----------



## Stark Dismay (26 August 2012)

I haven't seen the jumps yet, but they are built by the Berks and Bucks Draghounds' chief fence-builder (and I believe the same chap who does the highly regarded West Wycombe Ride.) There are no portable fences, the fences are temporary but the fixed kind you would find out drag hunting. They are firmly fixed to the ground.


----------



## Posie (27 August 2012)

Perfect thankyou! Are the jumps.being removed after the ride then or left there until next years then?


----------



## Stark Dismay (27 August 2012)

The jumps belong to the Berks and Bucks, and I think they need them for somewhere else later in the season.


----------



## Rully (28 August 2012)

I am going ...yay!


----------



## hoggedmane (28 August 2012)

Unfortunately have already booked to do another ride. Shame they are the same weekend as it sounds great.


----------



## Hunters (30 August 2012)

I have just seen the rosettes on Facebook for the ride & they are certainly a bit special - WOW !!!


----------



## Hunters (3 September 2012)

Heard it went really well with over 260 horse and riders. Sorry I couldn't be with you - but well done for bringing enjoyment to many whilst raising money for good causes


----------



## chestercharlie (3 September 2012)

WOW!!! What a turnout! I am on the committee of GSBC and whilst we had loads of pre-entries which we were more than happy with, even more people entered on the day!!!

I have had brilliant feedback this morning from many that came along!   Friendly! - great ride! - great rossies!! - fab pitstop!!   

Glad everyone had a great time, we loved running it and raising LOADS of money for charity!!! We have a website coming along nicely and then everyone can see which charities and organisations are to benefit from all of the events we have organised this year.

Sorry you couldn't make it Hunters, you were missed, but there is always the next event!


----------



## tedster (3 September 2012)

I went and had a really really lovely day.. even though I did fall off !!

Was very well organised and sign posted, lovely rosettes, very welcome pit stop too, countryside was so pretty and the best Burger van ever LOL. Everyone was so friendly and helpful well worth the journey from London 

Thanks to all the organisers and hopefully will be on next year.


----------



## chestercharlie (3 September 2012)

aww Tedster!! hope you are not too bruised, I was the bod that gave you a leg up LOL, glad you continued on fine and had a blast!!!!

Have had such lovely comments, makes it all worthwhile for the committee to organise things not just for charity but also it gives great satisfaction to see people enjoying themselves!


----------



## Natz88 (3 September 2012)

I also went & had a blast although I was abit disappointed in the jumps, but still had fun. I am am aching from head to toe today as not done one in years & I ended up doing about 16 miles as had to hack there & back


----------



## tedster (4 September 2012)

chestercharlie said:



			aww Tedster!! hope you are not too bruised, I was the bod that gave you a leg up LOL, glad you continued on fine and had a blast!!!!

Have had such lovely comments, makes it all worthwhile for the committee to organise things not just for charity but also it gives great satisfaction to see people enjoying themselves!



Click to expand...

Not too bruised and thanks for the leg up.... I hope I didnt leave too big a hole in the ground haha!!!

Hope to see you next year!


----------



## 4x4 (5 September 2012)

Natz88 said:



			I also went & had a blast although I was abit disappointed in the jumps, but still had fun. I am am aching from head to toe today as not done one in years & I ended up doing about 16 miles as had to hack there & back 

Click to expand...

Why were you disappointed in the jumps may I ask?


----------



## Natz88 (6 September 2012)

4x4 said:



			Why were you disappointed in the jumps may I ask?
		
Click to expand...

I just didn't find many off them very inviting, they were plain & all very similar, but they were nice heights


----------



## Stark Dismay (6 September 2012)

So glad everyone had a good time! 

A lot of hard work went into organising the 2 rides we ran this year. It's always tricky starting up a new event on completely new soil, and we've had a lot of learning points along the way. But happy faces on the day and good feedback after the event makes it all worthwhile. I was stewarding on some of the jumps, and to some the jumps were too big, too challenging, others would have liked to have seen them a bit bigger. My absolute favourite rider was the lady who jumped my fence 2 and whooped and punched the air with delight after it - it had taken her 3 years to build the confidence to jump something after previous bad experience. But I also enjoyed watching the tiny tots on ponies being coaxed on by their parents, an older couple who pottered by on a pair of very sedate looking thoroughbreds, and all ages and abilities in between. Many jumped the jumps competently, some didn't want to jump, and one very solemn-looking trio of young ladies on big beautiful horses jumped it with such perfect rhythm and fluidity that I wanted to watch them all the way round. 

Thanks to our riders we've raised a wonderful amount of money. Now that we have finished putting out efforts into organising the rides our next task is to take stock and divide the proceeds between our supported charities. Information about exactly who has been given what will be published on our website and Facebook pages once we have sorted it out. (Please remember we are volunteers and many of us work and have small children - it may take a little while, but that doesn't mean we are keeping it a secret!)

After that, it's not too soon to be looking to next year's rides. Hopefully we'll be able to build on our experiences of this year. The jumps at Yattendon were built for us by the Berks and Bucks Draghounds, and I think that they were blown away by the number of riders going round the course. I think you can be assured that based on this year's success, next year will be bigger and better still. If more jumps and more variety is what people want, we'll do our best to provide it.

Thank you once again to all the riders who came. Hope to see you all next year!


----------



## Gingerbolt (6 September 2012)

I attended the ride and I have to say it was great fun and had a brilliant time riding across some beautiful countryside.
Well run event.....anyone going to Henley Show?


----------



## Hunters (7 September 2012)

I'm not going to Henley show as I hear the hunt that cannot be mentioned has interferred & caused trouble again :-(


----------



## Stark Dismay (7 September 2012)

Let's not talk about Henley Show. It's just a bit too depressing. We're taking horses to support the new ride at Blenheim. We're very excited! It looks a fab ride.


----------



## Hunters (9 September 2012)

Couldn't agree more. Im always at the Nat Champs - much better


----------



## 4x4 (11 September 2012)

Apparently the aforementioned hunt's southern master was p**ing has pants with panic a couple of days before H S ringing round deperate for help like a maniac.  Surprisingly, this year, he didn't phone me.


----------



## chestercharlie (11 September 2012)

LOL the hunt that cannot be mentioned, sounds like "the artist formerly known as prince" PMSL!


----------



## Hunters (12 September 2012)

I was informed that half of them couldn't be bothered to turn up.


----------



## Hunters (12 September 2012)

Isn't Prince a bit of a 'diva?'


----------



## 4x4 (12 September 2012)

Those who did turn up weren't looked after or thanked I believe.


----------



## Hunters (12 September 2012)

No surprises there then :/(


----------



## 4x4 (15 September 2012)

I heard the helpers on the Yattendon ride had a good breakfast!


----------

